# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  بشرى () افتتاح الغرفة الصوتية للشيخ المحدث عبدالله السعد وشرح كتاب الحج من المنتقى

## أبو عبدالله العنزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يسر إدارة نبض الوفاء أن تزف إلى طلاب العلم بشرى إفتتاح الغرفة الصوتية لفضيلة الشيخ المحدث عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد حفظه الله 
وسيتم بث جميع دروس الشيخ فيها إن شاء الله , وستكون الدروس بعد صلاة العشاء من كل يوم اثنين 
في الساعة 7,45 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ..
وسيفتتح الشيخ هذه الدروس وم الاثنين المقبل , الموافق 18/شوال / 1428هــ , 29/10 /2007 م
بشرح كتاب الحج من المنتقى لابن الجارود رحمه الله ( لتحميل المتن اضغط هنا حفظ بإسم )

للدخول إلى الغرفة والاستماع للبث المباشر لدروس الشيخ عبد الله السعد وإرسال الأسئلة والتواصل, تفضل عبر هذا الرابط : 
http://207.44.194.5:443/wchat.rl=3adallahsa3d





وللدخول إلى الصفحة الرئيسة للغرف الصوتية ( تفضل من هنا ) 



لمعرفة كيفية دخول الغرفة وقراءة الشرح الموضح بالصور تفضل هنا



وهذه روابط مهمة : صفحة المشاكل والحلول , صفحة منتدى الدعم الفني للغرف



على الأخوة الراغبين في الحصول على معرفات خاصة وحجز أسماءهم للدخول مع كلمات مرور المراسلة على هذا البريد
alsa3d@nabd.net 
كما يمكن عن طريقه الاستفسار أو ارسال الأسئلة للشيخ عبدالله حفظه الله ( بريد وماسنجر ) 
نسأل الله أن يبارك في علم الشيخ ويرزقه الصحة والعافية , ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم

----------


## ابن رجب

بشرك الله بكل خير ياابا عبدالله ,,

----------


## ممعن النظر

بارك الله فيك يا أبا عبدالله .

وطلبة الحديث بشوقٍ كبير إلى مجالس الشيخ الحديثية الإيمانية .

هنا أكثر من 120 شريطاً لشيخنا المحدّث أبي عبدالرحمن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد :


http://www.al-eman.com/voice/search....lt=10&rad2=TiT

----------


## أبو عبدالله السعيدي

ما شاء الله هذه بشرى سارة جزاك الله خيرا، وحفظ الله الشيخ عبدالله السعد ورفع مقامه في الدارين وبالمناسبة ذكره لنا اليوم شيخنا الشيخ المحدث عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع أثناء شرحه لكتابه " تحرير علوم الحديث"وأثنى عليه خيرا وقال عنه رجل عالم

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّـهُ خيرًا ،ونفع بشيخنا عبد اللَّـه السَّعد .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي الحبيب ابن رجب , 

وإياك أخي  , ولعلك ترسل رسالة إلى البريد بالمعرف الذي تريد إن كنت ترغب بمعرف ثابت لك في الغرفة مع كلمة المرور. 

أخي الفاضل ممعن النظر 

وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك , جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدلالة الطيبة. 

أخي الفاضل محمد السعيدي 

وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك , وحفظ الله علماءنا أجمعين. 

أخي الفاضل سلمان أبو زيد 

اللهم آمين , بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

هل الدرس بمسجد ابن المديني أم في بيته ؟ ولو كان في بيته فهل يمكن حضور الدرس ؟

 وبالنسبة للبريد اللاكتروني فقد ذكرتم أنه :alsa3d@nabd.net فهل هو صحيح لأنه على بانر دعائي في منتدى الدعم الفني al_sa3d.. آلخ أو أنني قرأته خطأ, فأرجو التأكيد

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي الفاضل أبو فاطمة  

البريد هو كما كتبته هنا , والبانر الدعائي يحتاج إلى تعديل , جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه .

----------


## أبو عمر القصيمي

بارك الله فيكم .
استفسار : 
1 / أين سيقام هذا الدرس ؟ أم هو خاص ؟
2 / من يفوته الدرس هل يستطيع تحميله ؟ أي هل سيكون موجوداً في الإرشيف كما هو حال البث الإسلامي ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي الفاضل أبو عمر القصيمي 

1- نعم الدرس خاص. 

2- نعم سيتم رفع الدرس أسبوعيا إن شاء الله .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> 2- نعم سيتم رفع الدرس أسبوعيا إن شاء الله .


ما شاء اللَّـه !


وفّقكم اللَّـه تعالى .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

نذكر الأخوة أن الدرس سيبدأ الليلة بعد قرابة الساعتين إن شاء الله 

وهذا رابط إضافي لمن لم يتسطع الدخول للغرفة من الرابط الأول : 

wchat://3adallahsa3d@207.44.194.5/

ورابط تحميل البرنامج يدويا : 

http://www.nabd.net/al-d3ah/al-d3ah.exe

----------


## معاذ

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

للأسف لم أستطع الدخول حتى الآن بسبب مشكلة فنية

 هل يوجد طريقة أخرى للدخول عبر غرفة ما بالبال توك أو أي طريقة أخرى

 مشتاق لسماع الصوت الشيخ بعد فترة من انقطاع دروسه واقتصاره على الدرس الخاص الذي لا نستطيع حضوره

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من الدرس الأول وهو جاهز للتحميل ومدته ( ساعة ونصف ) : 

للحفظ بصيغة الريل بلير ( 10 ميقا ) على هذا الرابط 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/01.rm 

وللحفظ بصيغة ( mp3 إم بي ثري (40 ميقا ) على هذا الرابط 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/01.mp3 

ويمكن متابعة جديد الدروس على موقع الصوتيات التجريبي للغرفة , على هذا الرابط : 

http://www.nabd-alwafa.com/al-d3ah/i...s.php?cat_id=2

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ابا عبدالله , ,,

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

نذكر الأخوة أن الدرس الليلة إن شاء الله الساعه 7:45 مساءا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا ابا عبدالله ,, على أهتمامك الطيب

----------


## أبو عبدالله السعيدي

الفاضل أبا عبد الله العنزي نحن في انتظار تنزيل المجلس الثاني حفظ الله شيخنا المحدث أبا عبد الرحمن، وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء أخي أبا عبدالله العنزي وإخوانه الذي يقومون بنقل الدروس وتسجيلها وتنزيلها.

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من الدرس الثاني وتجهيزه

للاستماع 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/02.ram

للحفظ ريل بلير : 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/02.rm

للحفظ mp3 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/02.mp3

----------


## أبو عبدالله السعيدي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أباعبدالله، والتسجيل جميل جدا، أظن أنه من أحسن التسجيل على الشبكة للشيخ من حيث نقاء الصوت، كتب الله الأجر.

----------


## ابن رجب

جزيت خيرا ,, ولاحرمك الله الجنة

----------


## ممعن النظر

زوجك الله يا أبا عبدالله .
وزاد شيخنا علما وخشية .

----------


## العرب

حفظ الله شيخنا، درة الحديث ونادرة الوقت في الحديث

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

تم الانتهاء ولله الحمد من تجهيز ورفع الدرس الثالث 

رابط الاستماع : 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/03.ram 

رابط الحفظ جودة صغيرة (rm) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/03.rm

رابط الحفظ جودة أعلى ( mp3) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/03.mp3

----------


## ابن رجب

بوركت ابا عبدالله ,, لاحرمت الجنة .

----------


## أبو عبدالله السعيدي

جزاك الله خيرا أبا عبدالله ولو في امكانية أن ينزّل الدرس قبل يوم الدرس القادم أعني قبل يوم" الإثنين" حتى يتم سماعه أكثر من مرة، تسلم أبا عبدالله وجميع إخوانك الذين معك.

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

الأخوة الأفاضل ابن رجب ومحمد السعيدي , رفع الله قدركما وجزاكما الله خير الجزاء على المتابعة المستمرة 


تم الانتهاء ولله الحمد من تجهيز ورفع الدرس الرابع 

رابط الاستماع : 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/04.ram 

رابط الحفظ جودة صغيرة (rm) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/04.rm

رابط الحفظ جودة أعلى ( mp3) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/04.mp3

----------


## ابن رجب

واياك ابا عبدالله

----------


## ممعن النظر

دروس ضافية زكيّة .

نسأل الله لشيخنا البركة في العلم والمال والولد .

----------


## خالد المرسى

يعنى لو اردت السؤال فى موضوع الدرس  لاأستطيع الافى وقت البث فقط     
وماذا افعل لو يصادف وقت البث وقت عمل لى كيف اسأل اذا

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي الفاضل خالد 

أرسل سؤالك على بريد الشيخ هذا , ويجاب عليه بإذن الله 

alsa3d@nabd.net

----------


## عبد الرحمن النافع

جزاكم الله خيرا 


ألا نستطيع الدخول عن طريق البالتوك ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

أخي عبدالرحمن 

البالتوك برنامج مستقل عن غرفنا الصوتية 

لكن إن كان عندكم غرفة علمية مثلا في البالتوك وأردتم البث فيها , فيأتي أحد من عندكم ويدخل إلى غرفة الشيخ ويبث إلى البالتوك مثلا. 

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

نذكر الأخوة بموعد الدرس , هو يبث الأن في الغرفة .

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

الليلة إن شاء الله يتم استئناف دروس المنتقى للشيخ حفظه الله , عند الساعة الثامنة والنصف بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 

ونحب أن ننبه الأخوة ان رابط الغرفة الصوتية تغير مؤقتا إلى هذا الرابط  

http://wwwnabdnet.s.all2chat.net/?j=0

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا على اهتمامك المتواصل

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

نذكر الأخوة بدرس الليلة 

للدخول إلى الغرفة الجديدة , لابد من تحميل ما يلي 

أولا : http://download.ivocalize.net/iVocalize4Setup.exe ثم تنصيبه

وبعده تحميل هذا الرابط http://javadl.sun.com/***apps/downlo...BundleId=11193 وتنصيبه أيضا

ثم الدخول إلى رابط الغرفة هذا http://www.nabd.net/al-d3ah/voice.htm وكتابة الاسم في خانة الاسم مع ترك خانة كلمة المرور فارغة

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

هذه بقية الدروس ونأسف على التأخير في تجهيزها 

الدرس الخامس : 

رابط الحفظ جودة صغيرة (rm) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/05.rm

رابط الحفظ جودة أعلى ( mp3) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/05.mp3


الدرس السادس :

رابط الحفظ جودة صغيرة (rm) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/06.rm

رابط الحفظ جودة أعلى ( mp3) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/06.mp3

الدرس السابع : 

رابط الحفظ جودة صغيرة (rm) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/07.rm

رابط الحفظ جودة أعلى ( mp3) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/07.mp3 

الدرس الثامن : 

رابط الحفظ جودة صغيرة (rm) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/08.rm

رابط الحفظ جودة أعلى ( mp3) 

http://www.nabd.net/al3lm/sound/alsa3d/al7aj/08.mp3

----------


## أبو عبدالله العنزي

الدرس الليلة إن شاء الله الساعة 8:45 دقيقة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة.

غرفة الشيخ عبدالله السعد الصوتية من هنا :

http://www.nabd.net/al-d3ah/voice.htm

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم هذه الجهود

----------


## مالك بن حشر

هل هناك دروس لما قبل كتاب الحج من - المنتقى لابن الجارود رحمه الله - للشيخ حفظه الله على الشبكة يمكن الوصول اليها ؟

----------


## ممعن النظر

ابحث في البث الإسلامي , فإن لم تجد ففي صفحة الشيخ على الإسلام لاين , فإن لم تجد فتسجيلات العصر بحي الروضة بمدينة الرياض .

----------


## مالك بن حشر

السلام عليكم 
انا اسكن بحي الروضة مخرج 11 بالتحديد.
فاين هذه التسجيلات ؟ رعاكم الله تعالى.

----------

